# Kipor Generator Service



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I bought my Kipor KGE3500ti in 2005 and I have got good use out of it over the years. But it is starting to have several things that need to be repaired or PM'd.

I went on the website for "Kipor North America" and found a list of recommended service providers near my home. When I called them, they told me that Kipor is horrible about providing parts, and for a gen set as old as mine, Kipor will likely refuse to provide parts..... they said it had something to do with buying it BEFORE Kipor had set up distributorships in the US and now Kipor requires them to provide the serial number from the generator before they will send parts.... really weird.... and this was straight from the mouth of the guy on Kipor's own website.

Anyway, I need to service the following areas:

1. The electric start seems to only work intermittently. I think it has a loose wire, and yes, I checked the battery. 
2. I want to replace the worn pull cord. 
3. The carburator leaks fuel badly when you turn the fuel valve full open. I have to regulate it by only turning the valve to slightly-on. Full on, the engine floods itself to death and drips gas out of the carburator.

So I am wondering if anyone has any recommendations, and if anyone knows which Honda it might be closest too. I have had good luck just walking into a Honda service shop with the air filter in my hand, saying, "I need one of these". I'm thinking that might work with the other parts but I wanna have an idea before I tear my generator apart.

If it becomes a paper-weight, I got my money's worth, so don't slam me for buying it. I didn't have the $ for a Honda when I bought it, and it got my wife camping.... which is a wonderful thing. The prospect of having to upgrade is kind of fun to think about but I believe in making things work as long as I can.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry can't help you with a repair shop but I would think a small engine repair shop could handle it. I have taken my Kipor apart because I let gas sit in it to long and it gummed up. So I took it apart at the camp site and found it very simple to work on. It sounds like you have a problem in the float bowel maybe even a loose bolt at the bottom of the fload bowel things do come loose with all the vibrations. I would take the cover off and look for loose nuts and bolts, wire terminal etc. If you could find a service manual that would help too. Good luck


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All three of your problems are basic to small engines and can be handled by any of your local small engine repair shops. As N7OQ (Bill) said they are easy to work on and if you pm with your e-mail I will send you the service manual so you can give it a shot if you want.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

PM with email sent. If there's pictures, I'll be in business. But man it would be nice to have one of those spiffy generators where you can just lay in bed and start/stop it with a remote!


----------

